# Newborn calf won't stand



## grouch954

I have a new born calf that won't stand. It is a real good calf. I try to hold it up but it won't try to get on it's feet. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## mlangfus

How old is he???


----------



## agmantoo

Are its front feet and legs bowed back under its chest? If so, try to get the calf some colostrum ASAP and give it some time. Calves will often get OK when exhibiting this problem.


----------



## Calfkeeper

Well, if it isn't even trying to stand up and is several hours or more old, I am not sure what the problem could be. Usually they are very persistent about trying to stand. 

Sometimes, if it's a really big calf, they may have that...(um, not sure of the exact technical term) problem where the tendons won't extend at first and calf can't stretch its legs out. Usually it's the front legs, but sometimes the back legs are affected too. As Agmantoo says, they will usually come out of it. But they do at least struggle to stand and eventually the tendons lengthen, sometimes in just a day or two, sometimes longer, depending on the severity. We have had this happen numerous times and they always come out of it and are never lame or anything.

I hope it does OK and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## G. Seddon

Get some colostrum into the calf, either from milking the mother or a powdered colostrum substitute, like LifeLine. If the cow permits (or if you have a chute), get someone to help you hold the calf up and help it nurse. If you're in a selenium deficient area, you can ask your vet for a shot of Bo-Se (selenium and Vit. E). 

Can you confine the cow and calf together in a smaller area where you can keep an eye on them?


----------



## francismilker

Colostrum should be your first line of defense whether bottled or tubed. Make sure that animal gets at least 1-1/2 qts. within it's first 12 hours. Worry about the standing after you're sure it has all the neccesary nutrients it needs.


----------



## grouch954

Thanks to all the replies about the calf that wouldn't stand. I fooled with it all afternoon yesterday. I tried to hold it up and it wouldn't put its feet down or anything. I'd let it go and it would just fall. I couldn't get any milk replacer yesterday being Sunday and I couldn't get the cow up. Was going to get replacer today and try and feed it. I went to the pasture this moring and lo and behold calf was running around. Made a fool out of me.
Thanks for your replies.
Grouch954


----------



## LindaLK

Good Afternoon Everyone, 


Ahhhh, a happy ending for you Grouch954. What a little bugger to pull that on you.  I would guess that the calf was just acting like a child. When you want them to do something, they don`t. And when you don`t want them to do something, they will. Never a dull moment with either of them.  Good luck with the calf.


Enjoy the day everyone.



Hugs,
Linda


----------

